# New 2012 Outback 312Bh



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

We are now official Outback owners. We brought our new 312BH home today. Traded in our 2006 Coachmen Spirit of America. The Keystone is about 1000 lbs. heavier, and around 5 feet longer than our Coachmen was. Our 2010 Toyota Tundra towed it home flawlessly through the rolling hills of Pennsylvania. We had all the power we needed, no trailer sway with the Reese Dual Cam Setup...I'd actually say it towed better than the Coachmen did. The kids can't wait to get it out for our maiden voyage. They are very excited about having there own bedroom/living area. Happy Camping everyone!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations!

Enjoy the new Outback!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats, and welcome to the forum. I'm probably not the 312BH owner you wanna hang out with or you'll constantly be doing something to it. The kids will love it and so will you and the wife. The outdoor kitchen is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!! I picked mine up a few weeks ago and im getting real impatient just looking at it sitting next to my garage!! Starting to plan all are trips for the summer now. Good luck and happy camping!


----------

